# Trussing a chicken without string



## Scott1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some of you may have known this, but here is a convenient way to truss a chicken (legs and thighs) without tying it with string:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S14l9dx3hkw


----------

